# Px4 Subcompact Type G



## JohnXDm (Apr 8, 2010)

I spoke with a Beretta customer service representative today. He said they will be releasing the Subcompact 
Type G the third quarter of this year. So, can I wait or do I get the Type F and do the conversion? I guess I'll wait and see what happens.


----------

